# Stuck on gsm only with gummy



## Beatlesfan (Nov 29, 2011)

So I've recently flashed the gummy ICS ROM and have ran into a problem twice where i am stuck on gsm only. I did nothing to the settings. One time I rebooted and it kept giving an error that com.Android.phone (or something similar) stopped working, and by entering *#*#info#*#* it said it was in gsm only mode, but i couldn't change it. I had to put it on airplane mode or else the error would continue to pop up every few Seconds. The other time it just started doing the same thing randomly. A factory wrote in cwm recovery was the only fix i could find. Anyone ever run into this? I posted the same question (Droid11) with no response. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## Anovative (Aug 23, 2011)

You should be able to change from gsm to cdma or cdma/gsm auto from the "info" menu. If all else fails try to wipe and reinstall the ROM. I have been had a lot of problems with data on Gummy but I'm sure they'll have it smoothed out anytime now.

p.s. This post probably belongs in development not themes.


----------



## Wiltgen (Apr 19, 2012)

Beatlesfan said:


> So I've recently flashed the gummy ICS ROM and have ran into a problem twice where i am stuck on gsm only. I did nothing to the settings. One time I rebooted and it kept giving an error that com.Android.phone (or something similar) stopped working, and by entering *#*#info#*#* it said it was in gsm only mode, but i couldn't change it. I had to put it on airplane mode or else the error would continue to pop up every few Seconds. The other time it just started doing the same thing randomly. A factory wrote in cwm recovery was the only fix i could find. Anyone ever run into this? I posted the same question (Droid11) with no response. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


I have the exactly same problem. Plus I have no CDMA network in my Country so OR this phone works with GSM Only or I'll have to trash it...


----------



## wolffboy212 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beatlesfan said:


> So I've recently flashed the gummy ICS ROM and have ran into a problem twice where i am stuck on gsm only. I did nothing to the settings. One time I rebooted and it kept giving an error that com.Android.phone (or something similar) stopped working, and by entering *#*#info#*#* it said it was in gsm only mode, but i couldn't change it. I had to put it on airplane mode or else the error would continue to pop up every few Seconds. The other time it just started doing the same thing randomly. A factory wrote in cwm recovery was the only fix i could find. Anyone ever run into this? I posted the same question (Droid11) with no response. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


I had the same exact problem when I decided to try out Gummy 1.0.2. I eventually concluded that it was the "5.9.904.XT875.Verizon.en.US" update that was pushed to my phone. Supposedly that update has a lot of updates and fixes to the CDMA radio witch probably messes with Gummy. I had to go back to sock myself to get everything to work again witch sucks but ill have to live with it.

Hope this helps!


----------

